# Any Randy Houser fans



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

He is the man, love his music, anyone else listen to him, heres my two favorites by him


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i love his stuff, whistlin dixie is my fav by far though....


----------



## c10seven (Sep 4, 2009)

I am diggin that whislin' dixie


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I know, hes a bad ***


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

i know this is off the subject sorry to be intrudin on your randy houser thread yes randy houser is the MAN but have any of yall seen the new brantley gilbert video kick it in the sticks got an awesome lookin brute in it


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Yea Im obsessed with it, got my pops obsessed also, great song and even better video. Listen to it all the time. I guesse thats why i get sick of songs so quick, if i like it i'll listen to it almost over and over again haha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I have hairy scrotum. Love the Randy.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Brian, why dont you come to Nats with us? spot opened up. Dont be a poonanny


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL. Let me check with the boss on that.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

ah, I see


----------

